# Feedback site?



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

Rather than report here in the vague hope that a Virgin TiVo rep may be reading the various problems people are having with their new boxes, is anyone aware of a feedback site that may offer a direct and definite response to any questions/queries/suggestions?

Just a thought.


----------



## Wizard (Apr 4, 2004)

....and I replied to the other one, typical 

Copied here as well:

I was thinking the same and then I discovered there is a TiVo forum over at the Virgin Media Help & Support site, apparently the VM TiVo team hang out in there. It is a hidden forum though and I'm waiting to get access to it at the moment........


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

Oops. Sorry


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

Wizard said:


> I was thinking the same and then I discovered there is a TiVo forum over at the Virgin Media Help & Support site, apparently the VM TiVo team hang out in there. It is a hidden forum though and I'm waiting to get access to it at the moment........


Isn't that by invitation only?


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

You could always send them a Tweet to @virginmedia


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

Call me an old Luddite, but I don't do twitter-book. I sometimes have doubts about electrickery


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

You old Luddite


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

we are reading this site too.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Digital Fanatic said:


> we are reading this site too.


It would be nice to be able to see the Virgin tivo forum too, rather than keep duplicating things and VM staff having to reply to two different forums.

I sent my details off hoping to get access to the Tivo forum, but so far I've heard nothing back so it seems to be exclusive to the 'free' Tivo people.
Not sure why forum access should be exclusive to people who got Tivo for nothing?
People on this forum have been using Tivo software for 8+ years so know more about Tivo in general.

I understand the forum being hidden from people who don't even have Tivo yet, but people who have actually had Tivo installed and can be verified on account details surely should be given access?


----------



## doctor.steve (Jan 17, 2003)

Agreed.

Should be two stickies:
BUG LIST and FEATURE REQUESTS
here if we're not allowed to post to the mysterious VM forum.


----------



## Pine Cladding (Aug 4, 2001)

Perhaps our friendly Virgin media staff members could arrange access for us, after all we have had more experience of TiVo than most and could therefore add value to the VM TiVo forum.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Pine Cladding said:


> Perhaps our friendly Virgin media staff members could arrange access for us, after all we have had more experience of TiVo than most and could therefore add value to the VM TiVo forum.


Agreed, no clue why we seem to be locked out but 'free' Tivo people have access?


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

I think VM know you guys are well versed in all things TiVo 

I've passed on a few things already. 

They are also interested in TiVo "Virgins" so to speak. 

I think there are a few anti-Virgin posters on our Community Forum that would spoil an open forum.


----------



## jonphil (Aug 7, 2002)

Digital Fanatic said:


> I think there are a few anti-Virgin posters on our Community Forum that would spoil an open forum.


yes they are called Sky Staff  lol


----------



## Digital Fanatic (Feb 16, 2011)

jonphil said:


> yes they are called Sky Staff  lol


ha ha.. yeah


----------

